# Was a challenge but turned out WOW



## johnd49455 (Oct 6, 2009)

Last Sunday our church had a Mortgage burning/BBQ/pot luck.
 The challenge was that I was asked to do the BBQ. Last week I told people to bring whatever they wanted Any cut of meat & any  vegies. What I got myself was a donation of 2- 10# butts & an 8# brisket & purchased 3# breakfast sausage for fattys. Others brought 3- pork loins ranging from 8# down to 4.5#, 10# chicken leg quarters, 5# chicken breasts, several packages of beef short ribs, 3 Acorn squash, several tomatoes, some celery, green peppers, potatoes & last but not least 1# ground beef & several pounds of hot dogs. 

My challenge was to figure out how to cook all that food & have it all done by 12:30 Sunday. I had 2 Chargrillers, 1 webber 22 1/2", Brinkman 7 in 1, & 2 itsy bitsy weber wantabees, & a charbroil gas grill. I onlys used the brinkman to fry bacon with the burner & the charbroil side burner to cook some Q sauce & one grill burner to keep the squash warm what it got done.

I started cooking at 7:00pm & all was done at the 12:30 eat time. I started to get a little big in the head as the compliments started to roll in but had a great time cooking. I hope those that brought cameras & took pick can provide decent q-view. I was to busy all night starting different meats & taking things off & wrapping & keeping them warm.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 6, 2009)

nice.....iron-Q!


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds great glad it all went good!!


----------



## ronp (Oct 7, 2009)

That was a good job you did. Quite a challenge.


----------



## carpetride (Oct 7, 2009)

You must have working like a one armed paper hanger!  Congrats to you and your church.


----------



## desertlites (Oct 7, 2009)

fantastic! great job u pulled off-great reason also.


----------



## alx (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice job.....Next one will be easier/relaxing.....Welcome to the catering club!!!!

Sure bet those folks are happy.....


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 7, 2009)

Those are the smokes that after it's all over you just sit back and say shh. How did I do all of that. Yes you will get the big head and that's not a bad thing if you keep your mouth out of it. So don't start bragging too much some is good for the back. and others won't get upset with you.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






for pulling it off and doing such a good job with it. I do hope you can find some of that Qview. It would be nice for us to enjoy it too and for you to make a good job mural.     CONGRATS


----------



## figjam (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats on pulling it off.  Looking forward to seeing the qview.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds impressive.  Great job!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds like all went well, Congratulations...


----------



## cman95 (Oct 15, 2009)

You da man....right nice of you


----------



## fire it up (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats on everything turning out for you John, sounds like a great assortment of smoked goodness.  Great that everyone loved the food.


----------



## johnd49455 (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow Charlie finally gave me the pics he took so here they are better late than never right?













-







-







-







-







-







-







-







-







-


----------



## squirrel (Jun 11, 2010)

Congrats John! Great pictures showing you guys working like pro's!!! You deserve a big head moment.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 14, 2010)

John-what a great event! Awsome pics of you guys cooking; sounds like you planned it well.


----------

